# Anime Weekend Atlanta 2007



## Jekkal (Jun 13, 2007)

Okay, who's planning to make it there? 

I know it's at least a little better for furries and such than Dragon*Con... if only because Dragon*Con's a bit large  for that kinda stuff. Also, I'm looking into getting a table, so I want to know what my market's gonna be like.


----------



## Myoti (Jun 14, 2007)

Did last year and plan to do such again this year. Not sure how long I'll stay this time, though (only went for one day last year).


----------



## Yves-Alphonse (Jul 29, 2007)

I may be there for a day. 

Your market? It'll be great. AWA is placed evenly between the dates for Furry Weekend Atlanta. Therefore many furries aching for a convention, even if they're only half-way into the Japanimation scene, will be there. Competition has been low in the past, though, so you should do well among any fur-heads there.

The best way to make money? _Mix your subject matter_. Everyone wants a picture of Naruto with fox ears and tails, or the cast of *Bleach* as "My Little Ponies".


----------



## Jekkal (Aug 25, 2007)

^ sage advice, my man. 

giving this thread a little bump as we get close to the date; sad to say I didn't get that table, but I'll be there.


----------



## Futty-Futty (Aug 25, 2007)

I saw sparks fly
From the corner of my eye
And when I turned (whoo)
It was love at first sight
I said please excuse me
I didn't catch you name (whoa)
It'd be a shame
Not to see you again

And just when I thought
She was coming to my door
She whispered sweet
And brought me to the floor
She said

Chorus:
I'm only seventeen (seventeen)
I'll show you love like you've never seen
She's only seventeen (seventeen)
Daddy says she's too young
But she's old enough for me

Come to my place
We can talk it over (oh)
Everything going down in your head
She said take it easy
I need some time
Time to work it out
To make you mine

And just when I thought
She was coming to my door
She whispered sweet
And brought me to the floor
She said,

Chorus:
I'm only seventeen (seventeen)
You ain't seen love
Ain't seen nothing like me
She's only seventeen
Seventeen........yeah!!!!

Solo

Such a bad girl
Loves to work me over time
Feels good (ha)
Dancin' close to the borderline
She's a magic mountain
She's a leather glove (oh)
She's my soul
It must be love

Chorus:
She's only seventeen (seventeen)
The girl she gives me love like I've never seen
She's only seventeen (seventeen)
Daddy says she's too young
But she's old enough for me
Seventeen!!
She's everything I need (seventeen)
Daddy says she's too young
But she's old enough
Old enough for me
Yeah! Yeah!!


----------



## Pinkuh (Aug 25, 2007)

Jekkal said:
			
		

> Okay, who's planning to make it there?
> 
> I know it's at least a little better for furries and such than Dragon*Con... if only because Dragon*Con's a bit large  for that kinda stuff. Also, I'm looking into getting a table, so I want to know what my market's gonna be like.



If you had wanted to get a table you would have signed up for it months ago....

They have a waiting list for Artist Alley tables now


----------



## Jekkal (Aug 26, 2007)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> Jekkal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note that my original post was made in June, back when they were available (for all of three days). 

Isn't Necromancy fun?


----------



## badkittyamy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll be there definately only a few more days i know Sir Joecifur will be there.


----------

